# Beware of mugger



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I was reading this article, i thought that it may be of interest to others

http://expatica.com/es/life_in/int_life/beware-of-road-mugger.html


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

"Sorry, the page you are trying to access is not available."


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*expatia*

If you go to www.expatia.com then Spain you will soon find it


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: expatia*



julie798 said:


> If you go to www.expatia.com then Spain you will soon find it


I got Geekbrief TV  Please help me. I need to know where Mr. Mugger is. 8O I think he may be one half of a firm of solicitors.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pusser

Just for your edification (and totally off topic   ) we had a firm of solicitors near here some years ago called "Doolittle, Dalley and Leake".

I do not jest either!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> Just for your edification (and totally off topic   ) we had a firm of solicitors near here some years ago called "Doolittle, Dalley and Leake".
> 
> I do not jest either!!!


I think Doolittle was an advert.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I can get to the Expatica site at Expatica
But I cannot find the article in the spanish site.

Which link is it under?
Mike


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.expatica.com/es/life_in/int_life/Beware-of-road-muggers-in-Spain.html


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

You beat me too it, i have corrected the lnk now


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

After 4 attempts to rob me in Barcelona (in 3 days) - I have a simple strategy. 
DO NOT GO TO SPAIN. They are all barstewards and Spain has little to offer culturally, vinicultuarly and foodwise compared to France or Italy.( Not based on the 3 days in B.)

Even England is more appealing than Spain! :wink:


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah aultymer - what a shame. And I've just cooked this huge paella to be served with a vintage Rioca................take it you won't be wanting any :wink: 

Jon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Police*

Here had the attempts,

Click Me

Trev.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Ah aultymer - what a shame. And I've just cooked this huge paella to be served with a vintage Rioca................take it you won't be wanting any Wink


The Spanish are the only people I know who can cook with olive oil and still make a greasy tasting dish!!
Not many Rioca?? feature in the list of top 100 wines in the world.
There are not even any Rioja but there is the occasional other Spanish wine.

Sorry Technophobe your offer does not even begin to tempt me - now if you offer a mediocre Bordaux with andouille I would be tempted - that should demonstrate my dislike of Spanish muck.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Attempts*



aultymer said:


> After 4 attempts to rob me in Barcelona (in 3 days) - I have a simple strategy.
> DO NOT GO TO SPAIN. They are all barstewards and Spain has little to offer culturally, vinicultuarly and foodwise compared to France or Italy.( Not based on the 3 days in B.)
> 
> Even England is more appealing than Spain! :wink:


Well you beat me aultymer. Three attempts in two weeks in Spain for us. On foot with two thugs and a Pitbull in Gandia and Two attempts in under an hour on the road in Madrid. All thwarted.

Have to agree with you on the rest of your posts. Though were were thinking of flying to Javea for a week in a villa next month.

Trev.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Cripes, is it that bad over there? 

We didn't see an ounce of trouble last year over 3 weeks the whole length of the north coast, maybe they are not bad up there.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Not many Rioca?? feature in the list of top 100 wines in the world.
> There are not even any Rioja but there is the occasional other Spanish wine.


  ..........can't spell Rioja............Too many glasses of Rioca!!!!! 

Jon


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spain*

Spain has many good wines to offer , good precio's . and for me far better than some of the French rubbish hosted on us as wine.France has been left far behind in the wine area , with fantastic wines from the new world , Chile . Aussie , Usa, S/africa, ect. As for culture not many brits know what that is, They only head here for the Sun ,Drink ! mostly beer, not much else. Spain From the north to the south is a facinating country.from east to west even more so, .But it does have a problem with crime which needs to be tackled . the Spannish people suffer this problem just as much, mostly drug related, The polica are trying to tackle this as best they can .My Idea of killing the local drug dealers has not yet been carried out, when travelling on major transit routes always be aware France has the same problems, So come and enjoy.


----------

